# ET macro setup



## sujoyp (Mar 31, 2011)

On popular demand I am putting the Extension tube macro setup here 
Please note that this Idea was given to me by Toofan soo all credits to him

For this setup u should have - 

1. A DSLR
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TZSlZPjDLWI/AAAAAAAAF68/RukVfTgpUHc/s640/31032011141.jpg

2. A fast prime lens...in my case its Nikkor 50mm 1.8 AF

*lh4.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TZSlXsD175I/AAAAAAAAF64/iwWNz_vbPGg/s640/31032011140.jpg

3. I got cheap Extension tubes from ebay for Rs.600...If u have the money get kenko extension tube but it cost around 6-7k

Extension tube have many 5 parts. 2 connectors on both side and 3 size tubes.
*lh4.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TZSlWXhW8GI/AAAAAAAAF60/uz6gceJM-3A/s640/31032011139.jpg

*lh3.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TZSldqSIu0I/AAAAAAAAF7E/zfoWRQ9xsS8/s640/31032011145.jpg

There is no circuit in this cheap ET...its just a piece of metal
*lh5.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TZSlcI3g2WI/AAAAAAAAF7A/dlNrOZq9Sr4/s640/31032011142.jpg

Now if u stack all of them togather u can go very close but the inbuilt flash wont help...then u will need a external flash.

I have put the biggest of them only and get very good macros
*lh3.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TZSle7CDTgI/AAAAAAAAF7M/W3Tziihkz4Q/s640/31032011146.jpg

Also please note that cheap ET works only on manual mode in mode dial...and u have to manually move the aperture ring to increase decrease aperture...but its not that hard

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TZSlUV2jGzI/AAAAAAAAF6s/IOozrwuQLn8/s640/31032011138.jpg

One of my recent pic
*lh6.googleusercontent.com/_9a5lKZR2-08/TXyxtqx_zGI/AAAAAAAAF4Y/M4Ax8O9LuhE/s640/DSC_1428.jpg


----------



## Faun (Apr 1, 2011)

Great tutorial, excellent macro shot


----------



## Sounava (Apr 9, 2011)

How much of a hassle is it to manually focus the 50mm 1.8 on the D3100? (I am talking about without the extension tube).
Do you need to change the aperture manually also? The AF lenses come with an aperture ring isn't it?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 9, 2011)

Sounava said:


> How much of a hassle is it to manually focus the 50mm 1.8 on the D3100? (I am talking about without the extension tube).
> Do you need to change the aperture manually also? The AF lenses come with an aperture ring isn't it?




I find it bit slow to focus manually each time I want to take a pic Its not that hard as such...U dont need to change aperture manually when taking pics in Aperture, shutter programand auto mode...

yaah there is a aperture ring but when u put the lens on the cam it says to lock the aperture on max aperture....


----------



## Sounava (Apr 9, 2011)

^ I am planning to buy this lens for portraits and macros. Can you please elaborate a bit more about the aperture thing? So I will be able to change the aperture from the camera without touching the lens right? The aperture ring of the lens will rotate accordingly then?
When using the extension tube this will obviously not work I suppose?


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 9, 2011)

Sounava said:


> ^ I am planning to buy this lens for portraits and macros. Can you please elaborate a bit more about the aperture thing? So I will be able to change the aperture from the camera without touching the lens right? The aperture ring of the lens will rotate accordingly then?
> When using the extension tube this will obviously not work I suppose?



Ok I would explain...
when u put 50mm 1.8 AF directly on the cam u have to lock the the aperture ring at min f value...here its f22...so now u can not change the aperture manually..but u can change it through ur DSLR buttons...Aperture ring dont rotate...it moves electronically...

When using cheap ETs  u have to rotate the aperture ring manually....but its smooth and u dont have to worry about that.

i am using a used japan made 50mm 1.8 AF (not new AFD) lens...and it works perfectly..

But I still say our viewfinder is not that great to compose pics through it manually...in low light condition u wont be able to focus on any subject properly coz u wont be able to see it properly..

If u have money get 35mm 1.8 AFS lens which have autofocus


----------



## Sounava (Apr 10, 2011)

^ Thanks for the explanation. 

And yeah I don't have that much money now and thats the problem


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 10, 2011)

yaah same problem with me or I would have got a used Macro lens at least


----------

